# Wellington Point (QLD) 4/3



## Urbs (Mar 3, 2006)

My first trip report. Woohoo  
Met up with fellow yakker HiRAEdd around 5:15am at the boat ramp.

This bloke's responsible for getting me hooked on the whole kayak fishing concept.
Whilst over the past year or so I've borrowing HiRAEdd's GF's yak (a little Nemo I think), today was different.
Time to have a good fish from my recently acquired Perception Swing 400 (Lime/Yellow) 

Headed straight out from the boat ramp in a ENE direction for almost a 1km and started putting the lines out.
Within a few minutes I had a huge hit on one line. The reel wents nuts, easily the fastest take out of line I've experienced on a yak so far. It was short lived though - snap goes the 25lb leader after about 5 seconds.
Didn't manage to track it back down again as for the rest of the morning nothing but greedy little Squire & Grassy Sweetlips.

I only managed to get about 20 or so, whereas HiRAEdd tolde me later he was hitting the 40 mark. 
Key point here was 'Little' and all fish were released.

They kept us occupied but nothing really exciting. 
Like the last time went out a Scarborough. Very interesting having 4 foot reef shark alongside a little 'Nemo' yak :shock:

Heading out again next weekend. And the one after that, and ...

Cheers,
Urbs
Perception Swing


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Urbs said:


> Heading out again next weekend. And the one after that, and ..


G'day Urbs. Well done mate. Thats it, ur hooked, theres no turning back now :lol: .


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Guilty as charged


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Urbs


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQJVQNUAAA/fgAASYKUAEAiBEgA/75ygIABIin6pp6mmhoNANHk1CKenpNIyGgMmhoARG9xA22JRwGRXZfS1hO2ciz0Kv2hhFu6V9goyQtlJhlmpVaHucsZkcWDFK7eD1fhZcZA0Dxgn4u5IpwoSAEqoGqA=


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

What lure did the damage?


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good on ya Gents!!
I like the idea of weekend after weekend after........
Welcome aboard Urbs!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Welcome Urbs and well done on the Swing purchase mate, up at Poona last weekend there were 4 swings among the 7 AKFF yaks present...you're in good hands with Gavin up there mate


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Dodge said:


> you're in good hands with Gavin up there mate


Aww, shucks, thanks Dodge


----------



## Urbs (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the responses guys :lol: 
*AdrianK:* I'm not on the lure scene just yet. All the damage was done using plain old Squid baits. (Even for the little sharky).
Only 5 more sleeps till the next outing :!: :twisted:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

well done urbs,

im sure the swing will serve you well mate, i love mine,

how big were the snapper etc,
i wouldnt mind having a crack at wellington point but wouldnt really know which way to paddle or even where the ramp is.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> how big were the snapper etc,
> i wouldnt mind having a crack at wellington point but wouldnt really know which way to paddle or even where the ramp is.


All the fish were up to 30cms, probably could have kept a few of the Sweeties but I just can't be bothered anymore, I prefer quality over quantity.

The boat ramp is on the Eastern side of Wellington Point, you can't miss it. Depending on the winds, you can paddle pretty much in any direction. On the east side there is about a 1km wide stretch of rubble and weed banks, beyond that is deeper water over sand.

To the north are the islands and kilometers of rubble grounds to fish.

To the west is the bay which I think is largely sand, mud and weed banks.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

so theres plenty there is there?
i would love to have a crack at some squire but would have to come up from the Gold Coast, how far is it from the GC

is it pretty consistent etc?
will you be heading out sunday morning


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, there's plenty of grounds to fish around there.

We won't be hitting Wello this weekend, we're going to Scarborough this time. Should only take about 30 - 45 minutes from the Gold Coast. Can anyone correct me on that?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks for the tips Gavin,

what is the most productive method up at wello?


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I've only fished there once and I came home with no keepers so I'm possibly not the best person to ask


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

If the marine forecast has a letter "N" in it anywhere, don't even think about fishing Wello (or Peel or Green or St Helena etc), unless it is 10kts or less - in which case, think about it..... and _then_ don't go. 
Anything from S is good.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

how well has it fished for you out there Adrian?


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Terrible in any North, NE, NW wind. If anything from the south, I go OK 50% of the trips (ie at least one legal) and get nothing every other trip (I heroically find time to post on AKFF after the successful trips, and urmmm _too busy _after the other trips!). The main problem is often the boat traffic - it's the launching point for a lot of traffic going in both directions, so on weekends, the window of opportunity is not very wide, before the boaties wake up, and the fish shut down.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, I have to admit, the boat traffic is pretty heavy so paddling far away from the main channel and hitting it as early as possible is the best bet.


----------

